# what would you upgrade on a 1997 Bianchi campione



## vexed73 (Apr 22, 2013)

Waiting on my bike so just wondering what yall think for making it light and/or better. I know it is a steel bike but I was more worried about comfort and durability. I love tinkering with things and always feel you can make something better but totaly new to cycling just wondering what yoi would do to upgrade and why?

Thanks.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I know some would be quick to point out things like wheel sets and crank sets, but the first components that I like to upgrade are the headset and bottom bracket. Get the best you can afford and set it and forget it.


----------

